# MAC Master Classes



## MakeupMuffin (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone recommend one? I can only afford one, maybe 2 this Spring. There's a Bridal and a Transformation class coming up real quick, there's also one about shaping, sculpting and contouring in May.  I dunno...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd take the bridal and the contouring class. 

I love bridal work. The joy I get when they see their face before walking down the aisle. It's so priceless. 

Contouring, everyone wants to know how to do this plus, it's a way to make your faces  you do even better. 

Glad I read this, I need to see if I can still register for the one they are having in my area next sunday.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

I would do any classes that is offered from Romero Jennings... it looks best on your resume (he's the Senior MA for MAC) and he will offer you one on one time. I had a few classes with him at my school and he is so knowledgable and def. eyecandy haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... bridal makeup is also a good idea because you can start freelancing and building your portfolio that's how i started.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 5, 2008)

Are this classes for anyone or just for ppl that works with MAC? I live in Los angeles,ca and dont know anything about this....


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

^^

I'm pretty sure it's for people in the MAC PRO program. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I'd take the bridal and the contouring class. 

I love bridal work. The joy I get when they see their face before walking down the aisle. It's so priceless. 

Contouring, everyone wants to know how to do this plus, it's a way to make your faces you do even better. 

Glad I read this, I need to see if I can still register for the one they are having in my area next sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love bridal work too, that's my specialty! I'd suggest the Bridal class as well.

I took both that one and the Runway Trends class last year. Runway Trends was informative and fun--definitely nothing wrong with keeping up with what's on the runways, but I guess I prefer to keep things more classic, especially with my client base. I benefited more from the Bridal class all in all, although it doesn't hurt to be well-rounded in all aspects of makeup looks and application.


----------



## chellyx (Apr 25, 2008)

I recently took the bridal class with Jenn K, and it was great. The demonstration included 4 bridal looks, which were all explained very throughly. She took time to answer everyone's questions, and really gave some great tips! I also really liked the list she handed out of her must have spring 08 products. 
I'll be taking the transformation class with her as well in about a week.


----------

